

Old Computer Museum - dawkins
http://www.oldcomputermuseum.com/My_Collection.html

======
rmason
Because of the connection to both Steve Jobs and its relative scarcity the
NeXT workstation is probably one of the biggest collectibles on that list.

I well remember going to a conference at Michigan State specifically just to
see a demo of the just released NeXT machine. It didn't disappoint and I came
away thinking I had just seen a glimpse of the future.

------
seclorum
I am a huge fan of old computers, and have a small collection of interesting
items - Oric-1/Oric-Atmos (my first 'real computer with a keyboard'), a BeBox,
SGI O2, Atari Portfolio, C64 and so on ..

I just wanted to say that there is still life in a lot of these old machines.
My Oric collection has gotten more new releases in the last year than I
remember having gotten in 1983, when as a teenager living in Australia, I was
absolutely starving for new apps for the thing. The Oric scene is vibrant, and
alive - if anyone wants to see some new apps being made for this aging
platform, check out <http://oric.org/> and <http://forum.defence-force.org/>
some time. Thanks to a newfound interest in the powers of these
microcomputers, and an avid hacking scene: The Oric Lives!!

------
michaelpinto
Man I would kill for a NeXT:
<http://www.oldcomputermuseum.com/next_station.html>

~~~
gaius
I have one right here :-) Bought it in '98 to learn ObjC on, just after Apple
had acquired them. Ah the joys of IOKit, DBKit, Interface Builder... And the
damn thing always beat me at chess!

Tho' my interests have slipped further back in time now, BBCs and C64s are my
current obsession. With my trusty soldering iron last night I repaired the
missing pins on an old shadow RAM board bought on eBay, now I have _52k RAM_
in one of my Beebs!

~~~
simmons
Nice! I recently added ethernet to my C64, and finally bought the 1581 (3.5"
disk drive) that I always wanted as a kid. After 25 years, I can finally have
all my GEOS apps and data on one disk without having to swap them. :)

------
benzofuran
This is pretty cool. The explosion from the 70s and 80s is really interesting
from a design perspective. Rooting around the electrical flea market in san
jose a few years back I saw some of these in person...quite the sight in this
day and age.

------
gamel
See also here <http://museo.freaknet.org/> :o)

------
olalonde
I assume the retro web design is intentional :)

